# Watch Pen



## Dustaway (Jul 11, 2011)

turned my latest watch pen from exotic blanks best one to date for me 
still not to the quality that I have seen from some of the guys on here.


----------



## jbswearingen (Jul 11, 2011)

Great looking pen!  You need to close down your aperture for the second pic; your depth of field is too shallow.


----------



## keithlong (Jul 11, 2011)

A darn good looking pen from here.


----------



## Leviblue (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice pen!


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice looking pen.  I've wanted to do one of them ever since I saw the first one but having a really hard time finding wind up watches around here.  Everything is electronic now.  How many actual watches did you have to use to make it.


----------



## Canadian_Kid (Jul 11, 2011)

look on ebay for parts


----------

